# Which Marriott Maui Timeshare?



## jennifer 4 (Jan 4, 2012)

I believe this has been discussed before, but I cannot find it.  I am making plans for Maui next January.  We have stayed in the converted hotel portion (MOC).  We really like it, even though it is older.  We are going to try to get a week in a one bedroom. (ocean view)

We thought we might try the newer tower to compare the two.  In your opinion what are the pros and cons of each?  I do like that the older tower has the two baths.  I believe it also has a larger balcony.

I would appreciate any info you can give.  I probably am only going to be able to get a studio in the newer towers, but I will try to reserve an oceanfront studio.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 4, 2012)

the newer ones have full kitchens


----------



## GregT (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you using DC points to reserve your week?  MOC is not an easy trade and if you're going through II, you'll be at their mercy for the view category.

If using DC points, I'd go for a Studio in the original building (or a 1BR in the original building) over the Studio in the new building.  The new building studios are smaller than the original building.

With respect to comparing the two, the new building (1BRs and 2BRs) have full kitchens as well as laundry facilities that are in the room.    The old building has an extra bathroom (since its a converted hotel) so your 1BR unit in the original building has 2 bathrooms, which is very nice.

The balconies are nicer in the original building as well -- I think either one will work well for your needs.   

There are other threads on this board that discuss this topic too, but these are some of the high points.

Good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I cannot tell whether you are using Trust points or Interval for your exchange, but if it is the former (i.e. if you have any control), I would pick based on view category rather than on one building or the other.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

Just to summarize for those who may not already be aware ...

Maui Ocean Club is a single property with two different types of timeshare buildings.

MMO is a conversion of Marriott hotel rooms.  The original building includes three sections: Molokai, Maui and Lanai.  There is a kitchenette but no full kitchen.  No washer/dryer in the unit - use communal laundry room instead.

MM1 is on the same grounds and shares facilities with MMO, but the two new towers (Lahaina and Napili) are purpose-built timeshare buildings with full kitchens and washer/dryer in the unit.

Recent refurbishment in 2011 has resulted in a similar interior decorating style for all the units - whether in the original building or the new towers.

I previously posted my opinions comparing MMO and MM1 - attached below:

-----------------

The new towers are very nice indeed, but have a distinctly different feel from the original building.

Biggest positives of new towers:
- Full size kitchen
- Washer/dryer in the unit
- Beautiful lawn area facing the ocean with palm trees and many lounge chairs
- No overcrowding problem at the Napili and Lahaina tower pools

Biggest negatives of new towers:
- Feels more like an apartment complex, less like a resort
- Noticeably smaller rooms
- Tile floors in the living/dining area (cold/sterile)
- Sleepy, feels detached from the rest of the resort (some may prefer this)
- Smallish pools next to Napili and Lahaina towers are under-utilized, boring (some may prefer this)
- Towel service but no food/beverage service at the Napili and Lahaina tower pools
- Very imposing parking garage structure looms over the Lahaina tower pool
- Lots of wind at the Napili tower pool during the afternoons

Biggest positives of the original building:
- Significantly larger rooms
- Bigger balconies
- 3 bathrooms with a 2-bedroom unit
- 2 bathrooms with a 1-bedroom unit
- Close proximity to hotel-style services (valet parking, bellman service, food/beverage service) gives a resort feel to the main building
- We like the feeling of being in the center of activity
- We like close proximity to the large central "super-pool" and the kiddie pirate ship
- We like the lush interior courtyard landscaping in the Molokai wing
- We really like the view out over the central pool and beyond to the ocean.

Biggest negatives of the original building:
- No full kitchen - kitchenette only.  Mini-fridge is too small for a large family.
- No washer/dryer in the unit
- Overcrowding at the central pool is common
- Getting a lounge chair can sometimes be a challenge
- Not a fan of the Lanai wing interior courtyard - even with the decorative sails it can feel like a prison block with all the railings
- Can be a long walk from the elevator to your room (especially in the Lanai wing)

It all boils down to personal taste. Overall, we much prefer the hotel conversion units in the original building. We don't use a kitchen much while on vacation, so the smallish kitchenette is fine for breakfasts and lunches. Using a communal laundry room enables us to do several loads at once to get it all done quickly. We understand if others feel differently - to each his own.


----------



## jennifer 4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for the suggestions.  Yes, I am using points.  The only reason I would convert to points is to insure the view I want and the exact dates.  I know some people don't care about views since they are seldom in their rooms, but the view is very important to me.  

I don't mind not having a full kitchen.  This gives me an excuse not to cook a lot--not that I really need an excuse.  

I also can get by with just using the laundry facilities available for guests at MOC.  

The new units look fantastic.  I might be tempted to just try it out for a few days.  We will see what is available in March when I am able to reserve fewer than seven days for each reservation.

My use of points for Kauai next year worked out perfectly!

Again thanks for the info.  I guess the bottom line is that it just depends upon personal preference.


----------



## jennifer 4 (Jan 4, 2012)

gblotter,

Thanks so much for the excellent summary of both properties.  That really helps a lot!!


----------



## GregT (Jan 4, 2012)

Gblotter,

That is a nice summary -- we should reference this when the question comes up again in the future.

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jan 4, 2012)

good afternoon...

One could probably expand the analogy to the Kauai Beach Club?Kauai Lagoons dichotomy.  Major difference is that KL is a shuttle ride away from the amenities of KBC.  However, the KL units are the nicest in the entire MVCD system.  They were built as Ritz Residence Clubs.  The 3 bedroom OF is to just kill for....

The brochure and website picture is accurate!!!!


----------



## CashEddie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, my Hawaii knowledge is growing stronger each day... Wonderful summary and thanks for the added comparison on the Kauai resorts, puck!  I think i'm sold on Kauai as a first trip.  The pictures of KL did it for me.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 4, 2012)

*1-Bed Max occupancy?*

Marriot website list 1-bed max occupancy for MMO and MM1 at 4, but they also list that you can request either a roll away or a crib. Does anyone know if they will let you sleep 5. I have two adults, and three kids (16, 6, 2). Could we fit in a 1-Bed room?


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Marriot website list 1-bed max occupancy for MMO and MM1 at 4, but they also list that you can request either a roll away or a crib. Does anyone know if they will let you sleep 5. I have two adults, and three kids (16, 6, 2). Could we fit in a 1-Bed room?


Using a rollaway bed, I think five people would fit fine in a 1BR unit in the original building (MMO).  The rooms are quite spacious.

Five people might be more of a squeeze in the smaller rooms of the new towers (MM1).

Another option to consider ...

If you are staying in the original building (MMO), the master bedroom includes a nicely-upholstered lounge chair.  In the past we have used that lounge chair for a child bed and it works quite well.  It would easily fit your 2 year-old or 6 year-old.  Then you won't need to worry about moving around the rollaway bed every day.

This photo shows the lounge chair quite well: http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2114315070075946734MRUdrl


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Does anyone know if they will let you sleep 5?


Nobody will be counting heads when you check-in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 4, 2012)

That's a great summary, gblotter, thanks!  I'm not sure that we'd like either option at Maui - we love having the full kitchen and laundry facilities, but we don't like the high-rise buildings.  We spent our two weeks at Waiohai and loved every single thing about the resort!  If we go back to Hawaii it probably would make sense to try another island/resort but I'd hate to get somewhere that compares, for us, unfavorably to our Waiohai stay.

A question, though, about putting in an exchange request for Maui through II - if you specify either MMO or MM1, will they try to confirm you to the other?

I do agree with everyone who says that it's too long a journey from the east coast to Hawaii to stay for only one week.  We actually said after our two-week trip that we'd extend the next one by another week, with at least 2-night stays coming and going in Seattle or LA or San Fran.  May as well seeing as the best flight options from Boston require at least one stop in those places anyway.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> A question, though, about putting in an exchange request for Maui through II - if you specify either MMO or MM1, will they try to confirm you to the other?


No.  MMO and MM1 are considered two different trades.  You would need to request the specific one you want when making your Interval Exchange request.

This is different than Ko Olina.  Ko Olina also has two codes (MKO and MK1), but for trading purposes they are interchangeable.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion on the lounge chair. That sounds like a great solution. Does Marriott ask you to register each guest by name? I'm used to DVC where each guest must be on the itinerary and your only issued pool wristbands for registered guest. I'd hate to have problems with the pool because we have 5 and not 4.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the lounge chair. That sounds like a great solution. Does Marriott ask you to register each guest by name? I'm used to DVC where each guest must be on the itinerary and your only issued pool wristbands for registered guest. I'd hate to have problems with the pool because we have 5 and not 4.


You do not need to register each individual guest at check-in.

Yes - they will issue you pool wristbands at check-in, but you can also get wristbands at the pool.  Kids lose or forget their wristbands all the time, so it is not a big problem.  I have seen a "pool monitor" checking for wristbands.  If you don't happen to have yours with you, you can provide your name and room number.  They will verify that you are a registered guest and give you another wristband on the spot.  I wouldn't stress too much over that point.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cool Thanks. Squeezing into a 1-bed is a lot cheaper than having to book a 2-bed.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 4, 2012)

Are there two small refrigerators in the 2BR units at MOC?
We stayed in a 1BR there years ago. 

FWIW - We do not like not having a full Kitchen.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Cool Thanks. Squeezing into a 1-bed is a lot cheaper than having to book a 2-bed.


I recommend you request a room assignment in the Molokai wing.  The majority of 1BR units at Maui Ocean Club are located in the Molokai wing, so your chances of being assigned there are good.  I think it is worth paying extra for an Ocean View unit, but many of the 1BR Mountain View units in the Molokai wing still have a nice view.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> Are there two small refrigerators in the 2BR units at MOC?


Yes - that is correct.  One mini-fridge in the living room kitchenette, and one mini-fridge in the lockoff kitchenette (second bedroom).

With two mini-fridges, we have been able to get by even with a family of 6 or 8 people.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm not sure that we'd like either option at Maui - we love having the full kitchen and laundry facilities, but we don't like the high-rise buildings.  We spent our two weeks at Waiohai and loved every single thing about the resort!  If we go back to Hawaii it probably would make sense to try another island/resort but I'd hate to get somewhere that compares, for us, unfavorably to our Waiohai stay.


That is the wonderful thing about timesharing - there is something for everyone.

We have stayed at Waiohai twice and had great vacations, but we would never purchase there.

Waiohai is a newer property, but feels like a condo/apartment complex and lacks the resort services that exist at Maui Ocean Club. Waiohai does not even have towel service at the pool (you must bring towels from your room). We found the tile hallways to be a little utilitarian. Waiohai also has small windows due to hurricane building codes, which is a shame when you have such beautiful views.

The setting is more intimate (no high-rise buildings as you state) and the feeling is more relaxed - even sleepy. The Waiohai pool was COLD and rather small, but still lovely. The Waiohai grounds are beautiful also, but on a smaller scale. The uncrowded beach is very nice but with rougher surf. Poipu is also a bit off the beaten path, so plan on driving further for your shopping and day-trip destinations.

The Waiohai units themselves were quite small by comparison.  One of our trips to Waiohai followed a week at Maui Ocean Club, so the comparison in room size was quite dramatic.  It was hard for our family of six to squeeze-in at Waiohai.  We even had to put our beach gear and boogie boards on the balcony because there was simply no room in the unit.

The best thing about Waiohai is the Garden Isle itself.  Setting aside the pluses and minuses of the resort, the island beauty of Kauai is incomparable.  If you are going to shell out the big bucks for a helicopter tour, Kauai is definitely the place to do it.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> That's a great summary, gblotter, thanks!  I'm not sure that we'd like either option at Maui - we love having the full kitchen and laundry facilities, but we don't like the high-rise buildings.  We spent our two weeks at Waiohai and loved every single thing about the resort!  If we go back to Hawaii it probably would make sense to try another island/resort but I'd hate to get somewhere that compares, for us, unfavorably to our Waiohai stay.
> 
> A question, though, about putting in an exchange request for Maui through II - if you specify either MMO or MM1, will they try to confirm you to the other?
> 
> I do agree with everyone who says that it's too long a journey from the east coast to Hawaii to stay for only one week.  We actually said after our two-week trip that we'd extend the next one by another week, with at least 2-night stays coming and going in Seattle or LA or San Fran.  May as well seeing as the best flight options from Boston require at least one stop in those places anyway.



I would have to believe you'd really like what the Maui Marriott and the surrounding area has to offer because it is amazing. You just may not love it as much Kauai, but I have to believe you'd still enjoy it very much.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 4, 2012)

gblotter said:


> That is the wonderful thing about timesharing - there is something for everyone. ...





MOXJO7282 said:


> I would have to believe you'd really like what the Maui Marriott and the surrounding area has to offer because it is amazing. You just may not love it as much Kauai, but I have to believe you'd still enjoy it very much.



What a perfectly spoiled bee-yatch (hope that one's okay for the TUG mods!) I'd have to be to go all the way to Maui and sulk that a Marriott resort just isn't good enough!  I honestly don't think it could ever happen - the longer we do this Marriott timesharing thing the more I find that there's something to appreciate about every one of the resorts, and they're all worth trying at least once.  But it's like gblotter says, there is something for everyone and not every thing about every resort will appeal to every person.

If I had to prioritize what we like most when traveling, I'd say it's a full kitchen hands-down no contest.  We love cooking and eating together, sitting around the table for hours after dinner, whether it's just Don and I or a whole gang of family with us.  With his work/travel schedule we just don't get enough opportunities at home to do it.  I know a whole lot of folks wouldn't even consider cooking dinner and cleaning up after to be fun vacation activities but it's important to us.  We do make sure we eat dinner out at least once during each week away but sometimes it's a struggle to manage it twice.  Especially when we've found such good places to shop as Fresh Market on Hilton Head - we may not be saving any money by eating in but we sure are getting some bang for our bucks.   

We exchanged once to Crystal Shores at Marco Island - great time, beautiful resort, upscale facilities, good food shops, restaurants and outdoor activities nearby.  The only thing we didn't like about it was that it's a high-rise on a stretch of beach loaded with high-rises.  But we still had a great time and would consider a second trip.  I imagine that's how we'd approach Maui, too, as long as we limited ourselves to the full-kitchen units.

Variety is the spice of life they say, and thank goodness for it!


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> What a perfectly spoiled bee-yatch   (hope that one's okay for the TUG mods!) I'd have to be to go all the way to Maui and sulk that a Marriott resort just isn't good enough!  I honestly don't think it could ever happen - the longer we do this Marriott timesharing thing the more I find that there's something to appreciate about every one of the resorts, and they're all worth trying at least once.  But it's like gblotter says, there is something for everyone and not every thing about every resort will appeal to every person.
> 
> If I had to prioritize what we like most when traveling, I'd say it's a full kitchen (spoiled bee-yatch) hands-down no contest.  We love cooking and eating together, sitting around the table for hours after dinner, whether it's just Don and I or a whole gang of family with us.  With his work/travel schedule we just don't get enough opportunities at home to do it.  I know a whole lot of folks wouldn't even consider cooking dinner and cleaning up after to be fun vacation activities but it's important to us.  We do make sure we eat dinner out at least once during each week away but sometimes it's a struggle to manage it twice.  Especially when we've found such good places to shop as Fresh Market on Hilton Head - we may not be saving any money by eating in but we sure are getting some bang for our bucks.
> 
> ...



Sorry, just kidding with you, but just HAD to do it. :hysterical: 
:rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:  :rofl:   :rofl: 

But, I'm with you I really like having a full kitchen: I'm spoiled too.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 4, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Sorry, just kidding with you, but just HAD to do it. :hysterical:
> :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl:  :rofl:   :rofl:
> 
> But, I'm with you I really like having a full kitchen: I'm spoiled too.



No worries, I'm laughing right out loud with you!  :hysterical: :hysterical: 

So maybe I do have a little spoiled bee-yatch in me but if I have to wear the SB nametag then so do you!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> If I had to prioritize what we like most when traveling, I'd say it's a full kitchen hands-down no contest.  We love cooking and eating together, sitting around the table for hours after dinner, whether it's just Don and I or a whole gang of family with us.



We do too, and we do that frequently at the MOC, just with the BBQ grills. There is a great oceanfront area with several picnic tables that is between the Molokai bldg and Napali bldg. They even play hawaiin music to enjoy. 

We have numerous meals here, a few lunches and dinners each trip so it's not like you can't still have sit down dinners at the MOC.  Then we'll do take out or leftovers a few times and enjoy eating in the unit or at the beach side restaurant that has tables you can use. Again right on the ocean.

This is also a big part of our TS approach.  What we love to do is really treat ourselves to very nice self prepared meals and cocktails (champange, shrimp cocktail, filet mignon or similar) or take out from places like Publix (their $5 bucket of fried chicken is amazing) or Fresh Market in HHI(the GO is our 2nd favorite spot) and its still much, much cheaper than eating out.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 4, 2012)

Susan, I too feel there is something special at Waiohai.  That laid back Hawaiian feel is almost mesmerizing. It takes days to quit daydreaming once you get back home.

We have been to all four of the Marriott resorts now and each member of my family would probably pick a different resort.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 4, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> I'd have to be to go all the way to Maui and sulk that a Marriott resort just isn't good enough!  I honestly don't think it could ever happen - the longer we do this Marriott timesharing thing the more I find that there's something to appreciate about every one of the resorts, and they're all worth trying at least once.  But it's like gblotter says, there is something for everyone and not every thing about every resort will appeal to every person.



This is so true. We've been to many Marriotts and if we could fit them in we would to go back to eat one. Its just that we love certain ones so much, like MOC and GO that we can't stay away from those two or try another. 

Would we love Waiohai or Ko Olina, I have no doubt, but never as much as MOC or GO because those places are just so special to us.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 18, 2012)

Is the balcony on the 1BR oceanfront unit in the Molokai wing one large continuous balcony -- spanning both of the "old" hotel rooms?


----------



## gblotter (Jan 18, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Is the balcony on the 1BR oceanfront unit in the Molokai wing one large continuous balcony -- spanning both of the "old" hotel rooms?


No, there is a divider between the balconies for each room - not continuous.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 18, 2012)

gblotter said:


> No, there is a divider between the balconies for each room - not continuous.



Thanks.... but I'll admit I was not expecting that answer. Some pictures I've seen make the balconies appear quite modern, so I guess I just expected the
1BR balcony to be continuous.   Thx


----------



## gblotter (Jan 18, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Thanks.... but I'll admit I was not expecting that answer. Some pictures I've seen make the balconies appear quite modern, so I guess I just expected the 1BR balcony to be continuous.


Here is an excellent photo of the Ocean Front units in the Molokai wing.  It shows the balconies well (including the dividers between each room).

see http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1420400464075946734KFyxeB and http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1420400841075946734eiujsG


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 21, 2012)

gblotter said:


> Here is an excellent photo of the Ocean Front units in the Molokai wing.  It shows the balconies well (including the dividers between each room).
> 
> see http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1420400464075946734KFyxeB and http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1420400841075946734eiujsG



Those are great photos...   So I just rented a 1BR OceanFront at Maui Ocean Club.  Looking at those photos (especially the second one), can someone explain a few things on these Molokai OFs.


Does the ground floor has all walk-out units?
Looks like the second floor would get limited sunshine.  Correct?
What's with the 3rd thru 5th rooms sticking out there?  Are the balconies that much bigger?  Or maybe the entire rooms are just offset more towards the water?

TIA


----------



## gblotter (Jan 21, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Does the ground floor has all walk-out units?


Yes



FlyerBobcat said:


> Looks like the second floor would get limited sunshine.  Correct?


Correct. Both the first floor and second floor have very deep balconies which would limit sunshine.  This is true only for Ocean Front and only for the Molokai wing.  The added bonus of those roomy balconies more than compensates for the sunshine factor.



FlyerBobcat said:


> What's with the 3rd thru 5th rooms sticking out there?  Are the balconies that much bigger?  Or maybe the entire rooms are just offset more towards the water?


The balconies on the higher floors are not bigger.  The rooms are offset as you speculated.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks gblotter...

While I'm at it, and thinking about a room location request... What are the positives and negatives of the various OceanFront room locations in the Molokai and Lanai wings?


----------



## m61376 (Jan 21, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is so true. We've been to many Marriotts and if we could fit them in we would to go back to *eat* one. Its just that we love certain ones so much, like MOC and GO that we can't stay away from those two or try another.
> 
> Would we love Waiohai or Ko Olina, I have no doubt, but never as much as MOC or GO because those places are just so special to us.



haha- I guess you still have vacation grilling on your brain :rofl:


----------



## gblotter (Jan 21, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Thanks gtrotter...
> 
> While I'm at it, and thinking about a room location request... What are the positives and negatives of the various OceanFront room locations in the Molokai and Lanai wings?


Molokai wing is preferable over Lanai wing in my opinion.  Molokai wing has very nice/lush landscaping in the interior courtyard.  Molokai wing is also less of a hike to get to your room.

I don't have any recommendations for specific room assignments.  Because I don't own an Ocean View unit, I haven't paid much attention to that.  Perhaps others can comment.


----------



## gwhamm (Jan 21, 2012)

On our last trip to MOC in July we were in the Molakai wing and stayed in room 2018.  We had a great room assignment with a very nice view of the ocean, even though I own Mountain/island view.  I was told that room numbers ending in 16 -20 were the island view rooms.  Rooms with lower number were considered ocean view.  I made notations regarding such so I know which rooms to request in the future.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the information...


----------



## tiel (Jan 3, 2014)

gblotter said:


> Just to summarize for those who may not already be aware ...
> 
> Maui Ocean Club is a single property with two different types of timeshare buildings.
> 
> ...



Have any of these things changed significantly?  We will be attempting to make our reservations for 2015 in the next few days, and are trying to decide where to stay.  We have enough points for only a 1-bedroom mountain view or lower in either section, and will probably be spending a fair amount of time at the resort (no kids), as we've been to Maui multiple times and seen most of what we want to see.  

Ultimately it all comes down to availability, but if we have a choice it'd be great to have current information upon which to make our choice.  Any updates to the above info or further suggestions would be appreciated.

BTW, I am addicted to whale watching, including the land-based kind where I sit in a lounge chair near the beach with my binoculars.  Don't know if this would impact where we stay, but I thought I'd mention it, just in case.  Need shade for this too, as I am susceptible to sun poisoning from the strong HI sun!


----------



## bastroum (Jan 3, 2014)

Only update is a communal kitchen area located by the elevators at the Lobby Level of the Molokai Tower.. There are stove tops (no ovens) that are available for your use. It's also easier to get back and forth to the Laundry Room from the Molokai Tower. The extra bathroom is a big deal for us.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 3, 2014)

tiel said:


> Have any of these things changed significantly?  We will be attempting to make our reservations for 2015 in the next few days, and are trying to decide where to stay.  We have enough points for only a 1-bedroom mountain view or lower in either section, and will probably be spending a fair amount of time at the resort (no kids), as we've been to Maui multiple times and seen most of what we want to see.
> 
> Ultimately it all comes down to availability, but if we have a choice it'd be great to have current information upon which to make our choice.  Any updates to the above info or further suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> BTW, I am addicted to whale watching, including the land-based kind where I sit in a lounge chair near the beach with my binoculars.  Don't know if this would impact where we stay, but I thought I'd mention it, just in case.  Need shade for this too, as I am susceptible to sun poisoning from the strong HI sun!



To me it comes down to what do you value more a 2nd bathroom or a full kitchen and laundry. If it were just for 2 maybe 1bathroom cuts it but we really do like the 2nd bathroom and don't cook too much on vacation and even then BBQ and laundry is free and convenient enough so for us it would be the original but some choose the kitchen and laundry over 2nd bath.


----------



## n777lt (Jan 4, 2014)

tiel said:


> Have any of these things changed significantly?


The only other minor update I can see is that there is a bar near the Napili pool that has some limited food offerings.  Not as extensive as the main pool area, more limited hours, and I don't think they do pool-side service (you have to walk the 10 yards to place your order), but still means you can at times get a drink and  noshes without leaving the immediate area.


----------

